# What's your competition, and why?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

IDPA, though I'll shoot with most anyone!

About '80 or '81 a friend took me to a local PPC competition and I was hooked with the idea of competing with handguns. My eyesight never has been great so the shorter range certainly helped! Unfortunately life circumstances kept me from fulfilling my desire until a few weeks ago. I found a range, tried several pistols and bought "the one", and I've started shooting in their Monday night league. My contribution is that someone has to come in last, might as well be me. 

But I wanted to find a larger game that would be geared towards more action and let me compete with a mostly stock pistol. Heard about IDPA and after some reading I found one of the folks I had talked to 25+ years ago was into it so that's where I gravitated. Stock equipment, though it does seem a bit Glock centric, and not so active that my aging and well-rounded form can't compete. 45 is great as a caliber, questionable as an age...

After church today I'm heading up to my old stomping grounds to get introduced to the range commands and get some pointers on shooting. My ultimate goals are to have fun, not look too stupid, and leave with the same number of fingers/toes. Any targets scored would be a bonus!

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Leam Good Luck to ya. Just getting out, and having some fun. That's really what it is all about anyway. Watch your Ps & Qs, and you'll do fine.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

All digits intact! When I was taking my time I was doing alright but as I tried to speed up the shots they started going wilder. Imagine that! 

Borrowed a Glock 22 in .40, came away with mixed feelings on the Glock. For a shooter it wasn't bad at all. I really feel the gun was putting the holes right where I was intendning to, sometimes it's aim was better than mine. Recoil was a lot less than my Sig. However, magazine feeds were really bad. Difficulties getting the mag securely in, very difficulty pushing the mag ejector and getting the mag out.

In all a great way to spend a day and rebuild some old friendships and make new ones. I look forward to observing at next weeks state championships and maybe competing in November.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Leam - Lots of great people down your way. Boone and Oxford both put on great matches.


Question at hand......

I shoot USPSA, Steel Challenge, IDPA.

Why USPSA - Lots of rounds down range - I really like the run and gun stages, with multiple options. Plus lots of neat stuff to shoot like the Texas Star, Disappearing Targets. Does not hurt to have a gun that holds 20 rounds  Lots of matches around here.

Steel Challenge - WOW talk about speed - Drag racing with a pistol. Very little movement - 5 pieces of steel as fast as you can and get 5 goes at it per stage and they throw the worst one out. 

IDPA - alot more structure on how stages are to be shot. (Sometimes Good Sometimes Bad) I like to shoot my CCW gear - great place to test gear. I also tend to drag out those guns at the back of the safe. 

Lots of great people out their in the Shooting Family - Welcome Back :smt071


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I've just started steel challenge. I find it a good starting point for competition shooting. Especially the large rectangular steel target. You don't have to be concerned about hitting the center. Anywhere it pings counts as a hit. No speed mag changes as well. Reload and get set at your pace before the buzzer goes off. It's just enough to get your feet wet. Next will be IPSC. Not too interested in IDPA. Too many silly rules regarding the legality of certain holsters, cover garments, etc. I also prefer to shoot outdoors. I can do both courses outdoors during the spring, summer and fall. I'll practice during the winter.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

How big and heavy are the steel targets? What calibers and loads are you using? It sounds like something that would need some major "umph" to get the thing to fall over.

Details! We want details!

ciao!

leam


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All the ones Ive been to they dont fall over...they go "CLANG":mrgreen:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The circular and retangular steel targets I shoot are stationary. Five targets, one round per target. This is done five times. You'll need 25 rounds total. More loaded into your magazine is better. I come to the line loaded with 10 rounds per magazine. I do have a tendency to miss a target. Oooops! Some courses are designed with knock over/down targets. After the 'ping' you move to the next. I use a 9mm Sigsauer with factory ammo. I did use a Browning 22 auto. Will try my Ruger 22/45 next. For me, the 22 was alittle harder to hear and the bullet mark is harder to see. That hurt me because if you miss a target (and don't return) you are penalized 10 seconds. In other words, you are out of the competition scoring. Most of the shooters were using 9mm and 45 calibers. Like I said, it's not fast shooting regarding magazine reloading like IDPA or IPSC. But, speed from target to target is the name of the game regarding low seconds scoring. One other thing. If you shoot a center fire pistol/revolver you draw from the holster. A 22 is shot from the ready position, facing the targets. No holsters.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the 1990s, there was a local range here with knock down steel targets. That was much more fun than shooting at paper. Unfortunately, they closed, and no place around here has that. I used to shoot my 45 there all the time


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

USPSA I can shoot 30-40- rounds twice a week exposing myself to challenging stages with swingers, pop up targets, shoot-noshoot targets on the move then long range steels next to two bad guys in a window close by.

And IDPA so I can go slow and use some realworld scenarios. Three bad guys as I round a corner, and needing to move to better cover to reload and not loosing a magazine(I might need it later!), then seeing four bad suys jusi off my left shoulder. 4 quick shots and reassess! Man, It's tough!
But very rewarding. It's not about the kills, it's about getting through the stage three of four times without hitting a no shoot. What a confidence builder!

Heck guys - shoot 'em all!

Regards,
Mystro:mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I shoot in bullseye. I like the fact that we get to shoot alot. It may not be fast paced, but, it is great fun. I also like the fact that all of the contestants get to shoot at the same time. There is nothing like having 15 shooters firing 5 shots in 10 seconds. All while tring to keep them in the X ring. That is a great challenge. If you haven't tried it, go to a match. I promise you'll be hooked. Each match requires 270 rnds downrange for a possible score of 2700 (some clubs shoot an 1800).


----------



## joker1 (Dec 2, 2006)

In the past I've shot bullseye and pins. Currently I'm into IDPA. Being into CCW, I like being able to practice and evaluate "real life" situations and gear. I also like that all the competitive feel is against myself (don't know, don't care what others are shooting at the time). I'll sometimes take a longer time in order to shoot tactically correct.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I've started checking out the Bullseye competition stuff, but so far just dipping my trigger finger in the water, so to speak. I have a .45 and have been doing some one-handed shooting. Pretty fun.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I've shot several disciplines. Currently I'm shooting NRA bullseye and SASS cowboy action matches. I'm pretty good at bullseye and pretty poor at cowboy, but I'm having fun at both.

Tigerseye


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Name of game: IPSC
Why: The closest range is 50 miles away and they have IPSC matches twice a month. Also it's a lot of fun.
I am a bit more accurate than fast so, per IPSC scoring, I end up about 1/3 of the way up from bottom in overall scoring. That includes all classes from newbies (me) to the pro's so I don't feel too bad about it. I can't see or move quite as well as I could 50 years or so back which poses a small handicap but I'm having fun.

Sam


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Update Guns used

USPSA 
Limited - STI With Long Dust Cover in 40S&W (20 +1) 180JHP VV320
Limited 10 / Single Stack - Colt 1991A1 45 LSWC AA#2 or Win 231
Prodution - HK P7M13 - 9mm Winchester White Box

Steel Challenge
Kimber - 38 Super 124FMJ or 122LTC (AA#2 ) Power Factor 135
HK P7M13 9mm Winchester White Box
Colt 1991A1 - 200LSWC same load as above
Some times a Single Stack 9mm

IDPA
1911's - in 38 Super, 9mm, 45ACP -all home rolled ammo
HK P7 9MM
S&W 686 2.5" 125JHP and lots of Blue Dot gunpowder:smt1099


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Clyde;

What do you like about the 1911 in 38 Super? I was looking at a 1911 catalogue last night and fantasizing about another 1911 or a first 2011 and saw that they did 38 Super. Never shot the caliber so not sure how it goes. 

My update on competitions is that I've stopped IDPA for the nonce because of time. Have been shooting CAS but don't have the toys yet so it's sporadic, and still shoot the Monday night league though I shoot Bullseye style even though 2-hand is allowed.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry for the slow response...

Well the super can be loaded down to be a real soft shooter, typically has less issues than a 9mm 1911. The Super can also be loaded up to be harder hitting than the 9mm. (There is more info avil now for 9mm Major)

For me the Super feels better in recoil over the 9mm 1911. To me the super is faster cycling and softer if that is possible. Again this is just an opinion - all my supers are Single stacks - as is my 9mm. 

I reload so the super had a big appeal - now I'm hooked:smt033


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*IDPA/ recently IPSC*

G-23 for IDPA, hangun the same for IPSC & add SKS or bro-in-laws bushmaster and my 870 seven shot.
We get to set our own senerios with barracades and such. Or a 20 minute drive in any direction gets you out in the woods and we can do whatever...
Just love to make noise!


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

IDPA mostly, although at our range (Jerry Miculeks range) there are a lot of "hybrid competitions". By that I mean we might shoot mostly IDPA rules but for example with no cover garmet when it's 90 degrees, 90% humidity.

Or once we shot a 2 gun match (pistol/rifle) that was loosly based on IDPA scoring and cover tactics

There is a steel challenge match each wed.

This sunday I am going to a range south of shreveport, and am competing in a "Concealed carry match" which is IDPA scoring, but no equipment rules. Just shoot what you really carry loaded to full capacity, they did say no race guns though. It also employs the use of a knife. I have no idea what this is gonna be like, but it sounds like real fun.

The next week is a 3-gun(pistol/rifle/shotgun). I've never done this, but again it sounds too fun to resist.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I shoot in IDPA with my XD9. I believe we should be profient if we're going to carry(CCW). It's an outdoor range so we can pretty much shoot year-round here. Don't have to worry about rain but the heat can really be a factor tho, been in the 110* range lately.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

IPSC because it's what is available. I just started about a month ago. It is very addictive. I've missed the last couple of Tuesdays because of work travel. I shot my first full match Saturday. The range I shot at had 2 texas stars. I nailed my second star with one shot a plate and that was a real ego booster. I totally screwed up my qualifier stage and that is humbling. I like the idea of IDPA but there is nowhere local to shoot it.

Things IPSC is making me improve:

1. Grip, bad habits you get away with just shooting paper don't fly.
2. Magazine Changes, I don't believe in the Speed reload for deffensive purposes, however the mag changes do help build muscle memory.
3. It reinforces the necessity of good fundamentals. When I try to move to quick and don't focus on sight picture, grip, trigger squeeze, etc..., I do very poorly. When I take my time I do far better.


----------



## E45 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just started shooting IPSC/USPSA this year.
Started in production, think I'm going to switch to single stack next year.
IDPA has too many goofy rules for my taste, but that's just me.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm, No SASS?
Well thats me then i guess. 
Why. I love them old guns. and Blackpowder smoke, thats like the fiest perfume. (too bad the wife doesn't agree)


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

There's a silhouette club near me. I think I'm going to go check that out the next time they meet. Falling steel targets at 50-200 yards sounds like a ton of fun.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got started down the "Bullseye" road. Always been fairly accurate with weapons in general. Was a good shot with bows when I was younger (never used sights) and was a crack shot as a kid with all my air guns. So when I decided to get my first handgun bullseye shooting looked like a good place to start.

Just got a Ruger Mark III competition target on Saturday and had my first session with my mentor tonight. He's a Master level Bullseye shooter and has been invaluable. It sure is a challenge. Even though it was my very first night with a brand new gun he put me through some paces. Had me shoot "timed fire" and "rapid fire" exactly like it would be done in competition. I actually did better on the rapid fire......shot a 76....all shots scored and three were in the black. (timed fire = 70 with four in the black but one didn't score). That was using the iron sites. He said I'm a natural......but we will see I guess. I'm just trying to have fun and won't worry to much about my scoring for now.....although I'm more competitive with myself than anything else.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

IDPA

1. Its fun!

2. Allows you to do things with a pistol you cannot do at a range. (i.e, drawing from a holster, moving and shooting)

3. You dont know how good you are until you stack up against others.


----------



## CAMAROMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

PPC is my favorite. I also like IDPA and Steel plates.


----------



## KGentry (Aug 15, 2008)

I am a dedicated USPSA shooter - this is why - I like the fast run and gun action of USPSA. Having to look at a stage and figure out the best way to shoot it makes you think and analyze. I think it helps in making the sport more challenging than just shooting at targets the way someone tells you to.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Guys with bigger wallets and smaller pen... OH... sorry, you mean't shooting competition??? None right now. I'd love to try USPSA.

JeffWard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We belong to a small local league at the range. We shoot a IDPA target at 20' to 50' with 6 shots at 5 different stages. It's fun to get together with other shooters and have a little competion. :smt1099


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

Idpa


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*shooting*

IDPA, three gun, rimfire "w/.17hmr"


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

IDPA...would like to find a USPSA local so I could try that also.:smt023


----------



## Big Dog (Jun 27, 2008)

I shoot a PPC run by my local club. Southern style, only to 25 yards. A great bunch of guys to spend a Sunday afternoon with. The gentleman that runs the match puts on one of the most organized, smooth events I attend.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have only been to IDPA match and gearing up for that, USPSA is nesr by I am going to check on them also


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

IDPA mostly,some USPSA, but what I like most is SASS/cowboy action. I shoot .357 Ruger Blackhawks-1894c Marlin and an old 311 20 gauge Stevens double. What a hoot!!!!


----------

